# Sox-Tigers



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sounds as though they are going to be rain delayed......The drama builds!!!! :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

As excited as I am for the Twins to possibly make the post season, a part of me is ticked that it even has to come to this. If you can't beat the Royals twice in a weekend to clinch a spot, you can't hold out much hope to make any noise in the playoffs... It also didn't help that Morneau spent much of the weekend in Canada somewhere.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

T Shot,

Once you get to the playoffs anything can happen, remember the '87 Twins, they were not expected to fair too well either. Besides, KC was playing very good ball to end the season.

Sounds like rain in Chicago for the next couple days, wonder what that will do to the schedules. They could always move the game against the sox to the Dome! :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I realize KC was playing good ball, but the season was on the line! I'll be cheering away if they make it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

1-0 Sox in the 3rd


----------

